# Open Carry



## Davey Jones (Oct 7, 2015)

Our local county sheriff just endorse open carry of a handgun, it doesn't require guns to be safely holstered or how to prevent anyone from taking their handgun away from them during a fight or other situation. Can't wait, till again,some one blows their weenie off....Road rage, can you picture a guy getting out of his car  heading towards you carrying a handgun?

What's your thought on open carry of a handgun?


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 7, 2015)

Welcome to Dodge?


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 7, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Welcome to Dodge?



I think Florida is one of the few state that doesn't have an open carry rule and I'm not too crazy about this rule.
To stand in back of a person open carrying a weapon at the check out while arguing with the girlfriend/wife about spending so much money is a scary thought. Even sane people can crack.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 7, 2015)

Davey, I think that is really scary.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Shalimar (Oct 7, 2015)

QS.hahahahaahahahahahahha. Portable****. Is his name Richard? What is his nickname? Ahem. Lolololol


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 7, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


>




.....lol, perfect.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 7, 2015)

Arizona has the least gun laws in the states.  Open carry is childs play with these idiots, here you can conceal carry anywhere with NO permit.  You can have a gun hidden in your car.  In other words this state is completely insane.


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 7, 2015)

more:Quote..
They can lawfully walk pass a bank, past a bar, past a school with a weapon in their hand not encased in a holster.


Is this nuts or what?


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 7, 2015)

I just don't understand why this is all necessary?  Why do they feel they have to do this?  What is the mentality?


----------



## imp (Oct 7, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Arizona has the least gun laws in the states.  Open carry is childs play with these idiots, here you can conceal carry anywhere with NO permit.  You can have a gun hidden in your car.  In other words* this state is completely insane*.



Why would one choose to remain in a state of insanity?   imp


----------



## imp (Oct 7, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> more:Quote..
> *They can lawfully walk pass *a bank, past a bar, past* a school with a weapon in their hand *not encased in a holster.
> Is this nuts or what?



*It is a violation of Federal Law to have in one's possession ANY firearm within  ANY SCHOOL ZONE.

Gun-Free School Zones Act of 1990

Section 1702(b)(5) of Pub. L. 101-647 states: "Federal, State, and local authorities are encouraged to cause signs to be posted around school zones giving warning of prohibition of the possession of firearms in a school zone."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun-Free_School_Zones_Act_of_1990#Provisions*


----------



## imp (Oct 7, 2015)

OTOH, seeing an armed individual, obviously evident if a holstered firearm is VISIBLE on his/her person, seems a hell of a lot less frightening, to me, than the thought of the individual carrying the arm CONCEALED, for then it is unknown whether that carry is LEGAL BY PERMIT, or whether the individual conceals illegally in order to make easier use of the arm criminally.   imp


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 7, 2015)

imp said:


> Why would one choose to remain in a state of insanity?   imp



I stay here because I love the desert, I stay because I love my home here,  I stay because I am a Democrat in a very republican state and every election people like me make it less red, finally I stay because I CAN!!!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 7, 2015)

imp said:


> OTOH, seeing an armed individual, obviously evident if a holstered firearm is VISIBLE on his/her person, seems a hell of a lot less frightening, to me, than the thought of the individual carrying the arm CONCEALED, for then it is unknown whether that carry is LEGAL BY PERMIT, or whether the individual conceals illegally in order to make easier use of the arm criminally.   imp




Seriously?  If I were sitting in a restaurant and a yahoo walked in with and AK-47 slung over his shoulder I would run out the back door.  I would NOT stay there for one minute longer.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 7, 2015)

QS. You are a medical professional, you have worked with persons with questionable mental health. Really big guns often go with really small self esteem. That is scary also.  If the insanity around guns in America continues, how long before Canada's border begins to take in American refugees?


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 7, 2015)

QS. If all hell breaks out, I will sponsor you and your family. Welcome to Canuckistan. We promise not to shoot you. Lolololol.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Oct 7, 2015)

Welcome to Brownbackistan, formerly known as Kansas.  The once required permit and training for concealed carry was abolished this past year.  Now, you can carry concealed without any training or any permit.

We've always had open carry.  It's just that most folks have had the common sense not to.  Now, it's nothing unusual to see someone in the grocery store, etc. with a holstered firearm on his/her hip.  After all, grandma in a motorized shopping cart might try to run over you and you have to 'stand your ground'.

As far as the poster who referenced the Federal law against carrying in a school zone, toss that one too.  We now have State legislation that says all Federal firearms laws are not to be enforced.  Any ATF agent that does attempt to enforce Federal gun laws is to be arrested and charged with a felony.  That one will eventually make it to the SCOTUS.  Just hope someone doesn't have to die to see it play out in the court system.

Our Governor is now pushing for legislation that will allow open or concealed carry on any school campus.  That means all colleges, high schools, elementary schools....  Yes, you must be 18 to carry, but some students reach their 18th birthday before graduating high school.

This Governor has decimated out State treasury due to his tax breaks for the Koch brothers.  He has decimated our school systems by cutting funding.  We have one of the largest exodus of teachers in the Nation.  And, he has made very attempt to arm the masses... no matter the mental capacity.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 7, 2015)

Can businesses still refuse to allow open carry on their premises?


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 7, 2015)

Adding to QuickSilver's question, does a private school have to allow open or concealed carry? Does private property make any difference?
Could I refuse entry to my private home to someone who wanted to come in while armed, other than a policeman, of course.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 7, 2015)

Eventually the US will be Wild West City. Instead of asking someone outside to brawl they'll bring back dueling. Schools will have family living courses on gun safety. Drills will become mandatory in all public buildings to prepare for a shooting situation. Texas will be the first state to incorporate target practice in it's educational curriculum...I wish I was kidding about all these things, but I'm not.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 7, 2015)

GOM...looks like Kansas is getting right up there with Texas.  Our leaders (cough cough) in Austin just voted in concealed carry on college campuses and open carry in the state....ye haw!  Fureverywhere, I'm afraid you are correct.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 7, 2015)

At least duelling had rules.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Code_duello#Southern_US_Code_of_Honor


----------



## imp (Oct 7, 2015)

QS, you're reacting volubly, I understand that, but missing I think what I meant. IOW, given a person present having a gun displayed on their hip, or given a person having a gun, not so displayed at all, the question was which is the more frightening scenario?   imp


----------



## imp (Oct 7, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Seriously?  If I were sitting in a restaurant and a yahoo walked in with and AK-47 slung over his shoulder I would run out the back door.  I would NOT stay there for one minute longer.



You miss the point. If you ran, you drew attention. If you remained quiet, attracting no attention of the idiot with the gun, AND, if you yourself were armed, you might just stop this bastard's escalation.   imp


----------



## Pookie (Oct 8, 2015)

Goodness, LOL! There are a zillion people who carry guns openly.

They can't do it in theaters, college campuses, malls, and other places where there are gun free zones. I think CCW is the answer.

I carry a gun. I have a CCW permit. In fact, I often carry it openly. I do this when I'm at a convenience store late at night getting gas. No one will mess with me.

I work at Walmart, and I have a CCW (concealed carry weapon) and that little S&W .38 is always somewhere in my pants. Thank God for cargo pants! A couple years ago some dumb Mexican decided he was going to get all frisky with a knife on me, trying to rob me in our parking lot. 

I said, "Yes, I'll give you my wallet. Please, I'll do what you say, please don't hurt me, please."

He said, "Gimme wallet NOW," and he was brandishing a huge knife.

I pulled out my .38, jammed it into his forehead and said, "Here's my wallet. Get the **** away from me or you are dead."

He ran. I pulled out my cellphone and called 911. I saw which car he ran to, got a make, model and a tag and reported it. The police nailed him and his friends less than six hours later.

Open carry can be a deterrent I think, and I'm okay with that. The problem for criminals is those damned old ladies with CCW.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 8, 2015)

imp said:


> You miss the point. If you ran, you drew attention. If you remained quiet, attracting no attention of the idiot with the gun, AND, if you yourself were armed, you might just stop this bastard's escalation.   imp



No... If the establishment had the option of banning guns.. I would go to the proprietor and let them know that I will not be back.  Hopefully if enough people do this it will affect the business and they will come to their senses and refuse to let these idiots in.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 8, 2015)

"Have gun will travel reads the card of a man..."


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 8, 2015)

We have a lot to be proud of in this country.  Our gun culture is NOT one of them... It's a national shame.


----------



## Hanfonius (Oct 8, 2015)

I once went into a large Flea Market (car boot to us Brits) in Florida,  and went to one particular stall where they were selling guns of all shapes and sizes.   It is quite common.   Everything was for sale providing you had a Floridian driving licence.   The days speciality were Thompson machine guns,  the top favoured by Al Capone.   They looked new.

I talked to the guy selling them and asked if you could still buy ammunition for them.   He opened up a couple of boxes,  and inside were perhaps twenty or thirty circular magazines (30 rounds each one?) and more conventional straight magazines.   Everything was for sale if you had the money.

Knowing that I wasn't an American,  he showed me pistols and rifles dating back to the Civil War,  pistols used by 'cowboys',  rifles used by hunters.   There were also quite a few ex-military rifles,  AK-47's and so on.

He then told me something I shall never forget.   Most of the revolvers and modern weapons - if they were ever to be used - would be fired in domestic arguments or suicides.   

Most of my American friends admitted to owning at least one firearm.   Their justification mainly was for self defence,  with only a few who went hunting.   They have a different mind-set from us British.   I'm not saying they are either right or wrong,  just different from ourselves.   I do know that it only takes one or two irresponsible idiots to give all gun owners a bad name;  that is a shame.   
A bit like lawyers:  ninety-seven percent of lawyers give all of their profession a bad name.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 8, 2015)

Oy, Han! I have lawyers in my family several generations of them. Be very afraid.....Lol.


----------



## Hanfonius (Oct 8, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Oy, Han! I have lawyers in my family several generations of them. Be very afraid.....Lol.



Ha! Shalimar.   Your family members must obviously have been in the other three percent.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 8, 2015)

Good save Han! nthego:


----------



## Hanfonius (Oct 8, 2015)

I've just reread your last posting,  Pookie,  about having a CCW permit.....

OK,  so I admit to being a coward of the highest order,  but let me ask you a question,  please.

On reflection (or should I say reflexion),  would you rather have simply given your wallet to the Mexican,  or lived with the permanent memory of having killed somebody for the sake of ten bucks?

He _may_ have been a poor guy who had starving kids at home.   He _may_ have been wandering around the car park because that is where the food was,  where the rich guys were buying far more food than they needed.   He _may_ have been mentally disadvantaged.


You were legally correct in what you did,  and probably morally correct.
It's just that I don't know what I would have done....
... well, I suppose I do. I'd have given him my wallet - if I thought it would have ended there and then.

As for the blue rinse ladies carrying guns in their purses - Jeez,  that scares the hell out of me!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 8, 2015)

Hanfonius said:


> As for the blue rinse ladies carrying guns in their purses - Jeez,  that scares the hell out of me!!



Joke:I made a traffic stop on an elderly lady the other day for speeding on U.S. 166 Eastbound at Mile Marker 73  just East of Sedan, KS. I asked for her driver's license, registration,  and proof of insurance. The lady took out the required information and  handed it to me. In with the cards I was somewhat surprised (due to her  advanced age) to see she had a conceal carry permit. I looked at her and  ask if she had a weapon in her possession at this time. 

She responded that she indeed had a .45 automatic in her glove box.  Something — body language, or the way she said it — made me want to ask  if she had any other firearms. She did admit to also having a 9mm Glock  in her center console. Now I had to ask one more time if that was all.  She responded once again that she did have just one more, a .38 special in her purse. I then asked her what was she so afraid of. 

She looked me right in the eye and said, *"Not a damn thing!" *


----------



## Hanfonius (Oct 8, 2015)

Nice one,  Ken.

I see you are from Texas.
It probably does happen there.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 8, 2015)

> As for the blue rinse ladies carrying guns in their purses - Jeez,  that scares the hell out of me!!



Particularly if they have a tremor


----------



## Hanfonius (Oct 8, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Particularly if they have a tremor



A Parkinson's semi-automatic???


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 8, 2015)

Hanfonius said:


> Nice one,  Ken.
> 
> I see you are from Texas.
> It probably does happen there.




.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 8, 2015)

Hanfonius said:


> A Parkinson's semi-automatic???



Yeah... you'd be safer standing directly in front rather than off to the side..  

Joking aside...  From what I understand, it's not that easy to aim a gun and hit what you are aiming at..  particularly if the situation is unclear and there are people panicking and screaming... or if it's in a dark theater.    I can see a whole lot more folks killed by "friendly fire"  rather than that of the shooter.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 8, 2015)

We might as well be living in a war zone for all this insanity.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 8, 2015)

Be careful, I wouldn't like to shoot you...


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 8, 2015)

Ralphy, go fire up your hookah and calm down.


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 8, 2015)

Pookie said:


> Goodness, LOL!
> Open carry can be a deterrent I think, and I'm okay with that.




Time will tell but I think we're looking at thousands of wannabee shooters that will panic and shoot some innocent bystander.  When it become a REAl  life situation the brain will not think fast  enough to save you  or anybody else, so you just keep shooting randomly to save your own skin.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 8, 2015)

Well put Davey. Good insight on human nature.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 8, 2015)

Yeah... that would be "friendly fire".... but the people will be just as dead.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 8, 2015)

Just kind of...okay not "kind of" but completely appalled by the mindset that one has to be armed 24/7 for protection. I mean I live next to Newark New Jersey and we don't even have that kind of paranoia. Oddly enough some of the most gun happy folks seem to be in areas where there is statistically less threat of violent crime.

My cousin's Dad always had a full rifle case when we were kids. My cousin commutes through Kansas City with a rifle on the passenger side seat...just for protection. I mean sure if someone tries to jack your car, what could possibly go wrong? Unless it's ruled that the person you shot at was just asking for directions? 

I repeat the best personal and home protection is a dog. Maybe around forty to sixty pounds. The breed is unimportant, except you don't want one who is super happy waggy with strangers. Easygoing and well trained but a touch standoffish. In your home, in your car, walking through the darkest empty lot. I can almost guarantee no one will consider approaching you.

Not to mention a morbid chuckle...imagining the greeter at Wally World opening fire, as if Walmart isn't disturbing enough already.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 8, 2015)

Totally agree with the get-a-dog approach. We used to have a black kelpie, a medium sized sheep dog breed.
She seemed to be a deterrent to people entering our property by other than the front door.
If hubby was ever away overnight I brought her into the bedroom and then I slept soundly, letting her keen ears worry about strange sounds in the night.

She was not a guard dog and in no way savage but she did have that instinct to protect.

As for dark parking lots, I stay out of those.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 8, 2015)

Hanfonius said:


> I've just reread your last posting,  Pookie,  about having a CCW permit.....
> 
> OK,  so I admit to being a coward of the highest order,  but let me ask you a question,  please.
> 
> ...



I understand your point, and I have taken your point very seriously.

He had a huge knife and it was coming at my throat. I'm a disabled vet. Maybe I should have given him my wallet....I don't know. I made a quick decision in the moment it happened. 

I can say there's no way in Hades I will ever be brought down without one heck of a fight.

And you are no coward, honey. Remember, everyone reacts to things very differently.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 8, 2015)

I mean I can understand fear if someone is coming at you with a knife. But besides a dog I also recommend self defense courses. Regardless of age or gender a good class can inspire confidence. A big plus is kickboxing. Self defense and an excellent workout with both cardio and strength training. I'm a petite 5'4, but between a physical job and daily exercise I know I could disable an average sized guy with just muscle.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 8, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> I mean I can understand fear if someone is coming at you with a knife. But besides a dog I also recommend self defense courses. Regardless of age or gender a good class can inspire confidence. A big plus is kickboxing. Self defense and an excellent workout with both cardio and strength training. I'm a petite 5'4, but between a physical job and daily exercise I know I could disable an average sized guy with just muscle.



I'm a retired Army Captain. I do know self-defense and I keep in shape. They don't allow us to bring dogs to work. I brought one guy down with a fire extinguisher once. Gotta be resourceful!

A 20-year-old dingbat invaded my neighbor's home. She is 77, her hubby is 81 and on oxygen and a paraplegic. I came home, and she was out in the road hollering. I stopped the car, handed her my cell phone and told her to call 911 and park my car.

I went in, sure enough, this guy was in her basement going up the stairs. He'd broken in through the basement door. I grabbed a fire extinguisher from the basement. He didn't see me until it was too late. I whanged him over the head with the fire extinguisher, knocked his butt out and sat on him until the cops got there.

Mission accomplished.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 8, 2015)

You do seem to live exciting lives on the other side of the pond! Not to mention rather dangerous ones.As you know, we don't have guns , although gangs and criminals in some big cities have them, but mostly shoot each other.
I can't imagine what it would feel like knowing that everyone around you is carrying a gun, either openly or concealed.Even for a trip to buy groceries!


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 8, 2015)

oakapple said:


> You do seem to live exciting lives on the other side of the pond! Not to mention rather dangerous ones.As you know, we don't have guns , although gangs and criminals in some big cities have them, but mostly shoot each other.
> I can't imagine what it would feel like knowing that everyone around you is carrying a gun, either openly or concealed.Even for a trip to buy groceries!



Same thing in Chicago... mostly street gangs fighting for turf and shooting one another... and because they are such notoriously bad shots.. lot's of innocent bystanders..   But they aren't aiming at them... just missing their intended targets.. which is each other.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 8, 2015)

oakapple said:


> You do seem to live exciting lives on the other side of the pond! Not to mention rather dangerous ones.As you know, we don't have guns , although gangs and criminals in some big cities have them, but mostly shoot each other.
> I can't imagine what it would feel like knowing that everyone around you is carrying a gun, either openly or concealed.Even for a trip to buy groceries!



I live in Sydney, the capital of drive by shootings at houses. Rarely does an innocent get hit although they don't seem to have any honour with regard to each others 
families.

I'm going down the shops now to buy bread and icing sugar. I won't be armed and neither will anyone else except at the police station. Of that fact I am very certain. 

If someone wants to snatch my handbag, I won't put up a fight. I might let them have the benefit of my opinion of their parentage though. Or I might just start shrieking at the top of my lungs "Thief! Thief! Thief!". That worked very well when we encountered pickpockets in Paris.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 8, 2015)

Pookie said:


> I'm a retired Army Captain. I do know self-defense and I keep in shape. They don't allow us to bring dogs to work. I brought one guy down with a fire extinguisher once. Gotta be resourceful!
> 
> A 20-year-old dingbat invaded my neighbor's home. She is 77, her hubby is 81 and on oxygen and a paraplegic. I came home, and she was out in the road hollering. I stopped the car, handed her my cell phone and told her to call 911 and park my car.
> 
> ...



Good for you Pookie!  Bet the neighbors were grateful you were there!  :applause2:


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 8, 2015)

You know a good security device? One of those major utility flashlights, better than a baseball bat.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 8, 2015)

Ooooh. I am glad such events are rare here. I don't know anyone who has faced such things. Even in the big cities, Canadians are rarely armed. By and large we don't tend to shoot each other, thankfully.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 9, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> I repeat the best personal and home protection is a dog. Maybe around forty to sixty pounds. The breed is unimportant, except you don't want one who is super happy waggy with strangers. Easygoing and well trained but a touch standoffish. In your home, in your car, walking through the darkest empty lot. I can almost guarantee no one will consider approaching you.
> 
> Not to mention a morbid chuckle...imagining the greeter at Wally World opening fire, as if Walmart isn't disturbing enough already.



I would leave this girl alone with her pet!!
.
  German mountain dog who belongs to a giant breed called "Leonberger".  These magnificent creatures can weigh 170 pounds, but are incredibly  disciplined, loyal, and gentle. 
.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 11, 2015)

As ususal...  SNL nails it!


----------

